# How do you remove Torsion Bars



## tcrote5516 (Sep 30, 2006)

I am at the point where I need to remove the torsion bars. I assume they are just splined on each end but if somone could give a quick walkthrough on the removal of them from the truck, and the removal of the end piece that the adjuster will need to go on the new bar. I just have no clue, and dont want to break anything. Im shure there is a better tecnique then bashing them with a hammer. They are severly rusted! (like everything else) Thank you !!!


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

The adjuster has a c-clip on it that needs to be removed before it will come off. Other than that, spray all bolts and splined ends with PB Blaster (not WD-40) first, then just take 'em apart. I'm assuming you have a 87-95 Pathfinder? The 96-ups have struts, no torsion bars.

Loosen tension on the adjusters after jacking up and supporting the front end, then take 'er apart. It's about as simple as it looks. The adjusters will come out of the crossmember pretty easily if you wrangle them around a little.


----------



## tcrote5516 (Sep 30, 2006)

88pathoffroad said:


> The adjuster has a c-clip on it that needs to be removed before it will come off. Other than that, spray all bolts and splined ends with PB Blaster (not WD-40) first, then just take 'em apart. I'm assuming you have a 87-95 Pathfinder? The 96-ups have struts, no torsion bars.
> 
> Loosen tension on the adjusters after jacking up and supporting the front end, then take 'er apart. It's about as simple as it looks. The adjusters will come out of the crossmember pretty easily if you wrangle them around a little.


Awesome, thank you very much. Yes its a 95 (same one as the rotted frame project thread) thank you again for your help. Yes I am taking pictures. Its gonna be a complete transformation. It was ready for the junkyard, it will turn heads when I'm done...thats the plan anyway...lol


----------

